# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  ~ 28 Nëntori - Dita e Flamurit ~

## PrInCiPiEl

Shpallja e Pavarësis së Shqipërisë është një nga ngjarjet më të rëndësishme në historinë tonë kombëtare. 

*...*

PrInCiPiEl
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*FLAMURI*
*"Flamuri përmbledh kujtimet e shkuara të një kombi dhe një gjuhe të pashkruar që mund ta kuptoj syri dhe zemra e cdo njeriu me ndjenja.*
*Cilat janë kujtimet që shfaq, duke valuar, Flamuri ynë?
Nuk jane kujtime goditjesh kundra fqinjeve, nuk janë kujtime lakmirash dhe rrëmbimesh: janë kujtime vetembrojtjeje me mundime të palodhura dhe me trimërira të gjata e të forta që kanë lënë gjurma në letersinë e gjithë popujve të qytetëruar.*
*Nga kjo pikëpamje mund të mburremi se Flamuri ynë, sic është një nga më të vjetrit e botës, është dhe një nga më të drejtët"*
*FAIK KONICA*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*"Rreth flamurit te perbashkuar**
Me nje deshire e nje qellim
Te gjithe atij duk' j'u betuar,
Te lidhim besen per shpetim."*

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar,
me një dëshirë e një qëllim,
të gjithë atij duk'iu betuar 
të lidhim besën për shpëtim.
Prej lufte veç ai largohet 
që është lindur tradhëtor,
kush është burrë, nuk frikohet,
po vdes, po vdes si një dëshmor!


Në dorë armët do t'i mbajmë,
të mbrojmë atdheun në çdo kënd, 
të drejtat tona ne si ndajmë; 
këtu armiqët s'kanë vend. 
që kombe shuhen përmbi dhe, 
po Shqipëria do të rrojë, 
për të, për të, luftojmë ne! 



O flamur, flamur, shenj' e shtrenjtë
tek ti betohemi këtu, 
pë Shqipërin, atdheun e shtrenjtë,
për nder'edhe lavdimn e tu. 
Trim, burrë quhet dhe nderohet 
atdheuet kush iu bë therror.
Përjetë ai do të kujtohet

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Deri më tani, poeti Lasgush Poradeci është ai i cili ka përshkruar dhe botuar i pari historinë e krijimit të himnit tonë. Në punimin Himni kombëtar Flamurit pranë të bashkuar dhe gjeneza e tij[2], L. Poradeci bëhet kështu edhe rrëfyesi kryesor për këtë ngjarje madhore. Në rrëfimin e tij të tërheq vëmendjen një hollësi.  Kjo hollesi, lidhet me faktin e thjeshte se  askush në ato çaste historike për Shqipërinë, nuk mendonte se ajo këngë e ngritur dhe e kënduar për të parën herë nga kori i kolonisë shqiptare të Bukureshtit, do të ishte himni i ardhshëm. Ja çthotë Lasgushi: -me fjalë të tjera, himni nuk u përgatit me qëllimin e posaçmë që të shërbejë si Himn Kombëtar, të përmbushë misionin e shenjtë të këngës simbolike zyrtare të popullit. 

Nga këto rradhë, por dhe nga zhvillimi i mëtejmë i historisë së Shqipërisë, vëmë re se në kushtet kur nuk kishte shtet shqiptar ishte jashë mendjeje, që dikush të mendonte që në fillim të kishim himnin e pastaj të bënim shtetin, si me thene: buxhakun para oxhakut. Shumë vite më vonë, poeti i shquar Migjeni shkroi poezinë me titull Kënga që skuptohet, kushtuar melodisë sonë kombëtare. Në përpjekje për ta zhvendosur titullin e poezisë nga konteksti i saj, do të shohim se ky emërtim qëndron fare mirë për të, nisur jo vetëm nga largësia nga data e krijimit të himnit, por dhe se shkrimet historike për gjenezën e himnit tonë, kanë shërbyer në të njëjtën kohë edhe si kronikë besnike e lindjes së tij, por dhe si alibi. 

Gjatë hulumtimeve të materialeve dokumentare rreth lëndës në fjalë, në librin The Guinnes Book of Music[3], është shkruar si më poshtë:

himni Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar është pranuar si himn kombëtar i Shqipërisë në vitin 1912
fjalët e himnit janë shkruar nga Asdreni 
muzika  e himnit është kompozuar nga Ciprian Porumbesku

Duke i shqyrtuar një nga një për sa më sipër, e vëteta do që të theksohet fakti kuptimplotë, se përpara se himni të bëhej himn zyrtar i shtetit të ri shqiptar më 1912, po sipas Lasgushit,  kjo ngjau se populli e gjeti të pëlqyer; vetë e dëshiroi ai ashtu, nga gjiri i tij i dha trajtën dhe frymën, vetë e shënjtëroi, duke e dashur me zemër gjer në therori dhe më shumë e përtej vetëtherorisë. Me të luftuan çetat e kryengritjes që ishin nëpër gjithë viset e Atdheut, dhe vdiqën vdekjen e ëmbël dëshmorët e lirisë. Me të u ngrit Flamuri në Vlorë.  Me pak fjalë, kjo do të thotë që ngritja e flamurit nën tingujt dhe fjalët e Betimit mi flamur ishte vetëm një akt formal nga ana e Ismail Qemalit për ta njohur këtë këngë si këngën tonë kombëtare. 

(Foto 1 Faksimile e firmave të delegatëve në Kuvendin Kombëar në Vlorë më 28 Nëndor 1912)

Së dyti, lidhur me fjalët e himnit. Në asnjë vend të botës, nuk gjejmë një himn kombëtar i cili ti kushtohet po një simboli tjetër kombëtar siç është flamuri[4], dhe që të dy së bashku ti kushtohen atdheut. Ja poezia e plotë e Betimi mi flamur[5]-(Hymni patriotik) e shkruar dhe publikuar nga Asdreni në vitin 1908:


Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar 
Me një dëshir` e një qëllim,
Të gjith` atij duk` ju betuar
Të lidhim besën për shpëtim.
Prej lufte veç ay largohet
Që është lindur tradhëtor,
Kush është burrë nuk frikohet,
Po vdes, po vdes si një dëshmor! 
Në dorë armët do t`i mbajmë
Të mprojmë atdhenë më çdo kënt,
Të drejtat tona ne s`i ndajmë;
Këtu armiqtë s`kanë vënt.
Se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë
Që kombe shuhen përmi dhe,
Po Shqipëria do të rrojë;
Për të, për të luftojmë ne!

O flamur, flamur, shenj` e shenjtë,
Te ty betohemi këtu,
Për Shqipërin` atdhen` e shtrenjtë,
Për nder` edhe lavdimn` e tu.
Trim, burrë quhet dhe nderohet
Atdheut kush iu bë theror;
Për jet` ay do të kujtohet
Mi dhet, mi dhe si një shenjtor!


Lidhur me origjinalitetin e poezisë së himnit do të citonim përsëri Lasgushin i cili thotë se tituli Betimi mi flamur, që i ka vënë himnit Asdreni, është një koncept dhe një akt e fakt etnikërisht shqiptar. Po të njëjtën gjë në koncept e pohon edhe Migjeni, qysh në vargun e parë të poezisë kushtuar Melodisë kombëtare: U vodh kënga nga zemra e kombit. Që të gjithë e njohin edhe kontekstin e betimit popullor mbi flamur: - Nën hijen e tij qofshim dhe në dorën tonë valoftë.

Së treti lidhur me muzikën e himnit. Si Migjeni, po ashtu edhe Lasgush Poradeci anojnë të paktën në karakterizimin e përgjithshëm të himnit tonë për nga përbërësi muzikor i tij. Këngë a vaj? Çë je? Thuejma, zemër kombi! (Migjeni); U bë Shqipëria! Po u bë duke vuajtur me buzëqeshje, duke u kurajuar me këngën e jetës dhe të vdekjes nër dhëmbe: me Himnin e saj Kombëtar Shqiptar (Lasgushi). 

Më tej,  Prof. Sokoli thotë se   motivi i këtij himni e ka burimin te tradita muzikore gjermane , meqë këngët e lartpërmendura (nga kjo traditë-shënimi ynë) janë më të hershme se kompozimi i Porumbeskut. Edhe kompozitori i shquar bashkëkohor George Ligetti[6] konstaton me të drejtë ngarkesën edhe origjinën internacionale të parakrijimit të Himnit Shqiptar të Flamurit. Pohimi i kësaj të dhëne është me rëndësi jo vetëm për faktin se krijimi  i himnit tonë në pikëpamje muzikore ishte drejtuar përkah orientimit të përgjithshëm perëndimor, por dhe se në këtë mënyrë nuk ka arsye që ende të citohet Porumbescu si krijues i tij. 

Vetë krijimtaria muzikore e Purumbeskut[7] ka një lidhje të fortë me traditën e shquar muzikore të Austrisë, vend ku ai studioi muzikë pranë konservatorit të Vienës. Tashmë njihet  fakti, se në bazë të himnit të tij qëndron një nga meloditë më te njohura të rinisë austriake të gjysmës së dytë të shek. XIX. Në rastin e himnit të vjetër të Rumanisë Pe al nostin steag, të kompozuar nga C. Porumbescu me fjalë të A. Barteanut, po sipas Prof. Sokolit,  mjafton të krahasojmë fillimet e këtyre këngëve gjermane me fillimin e Himnit të Flamurit për të parë ngjashmërinë e madhe, ose pothuajse njëjtësinë e disa masave.

Shembulli muzikor nr. 1- Melodia dhe teksti i Himnit Kombëtar

Në Shqipëri në vitet 1900-1945, nga muzikologjia jonë konstatohet se krahas folklorit muzikor dhe tendencave të para të muzikës profesioniste shqiptare, u krijua dhe kultivua edhe nje repertor këngësh me origjinë vendase dhe internacionale, këngë të cilat këndoheshin në gjuhën shqipe. Kjo gjë u vu re si në aspektin e këngëve lirike si psh serenatat, po ashtu edhe në fushën e këngëve patriotike e më pas atyre partizane. Pa u zgjatur këtu do të përmendja këngën Të gjithë ne o djema, me fjalë dhe muzikë nga Spiridon Ilo (1876-1950); këngën Vlora-Vlora, me kompozitor Thoma Nasin dhe poezi nga Ali Asllani; Këngën e dëshmorëve të Shkodrës, me fjalë dhe muzikë nga Kolë Jakova; Këngën e Asim Zenelit me fjalë nga Qamil Buxheli dhe muzikë nga Mustafa Krantja; Bashkohi shokë me ne në çetë, me fjalë dhe muzikë nga Kolë Jakova; Shkrep me zjarr porsi rrufeja, me fjalë nga A. Skali dhe muzikë nga Kristo Kono; këngët Kushtrimi i lirisë,  Britma e çlirimit, Hakmarrja , Ato maja rripa-rripa, Rini-Rini, Himni i ushtrisë me muzikë të Dhora Lekës e shumë të tjera. 

E gjithë kjo krijimtari kishte bërë jetën e saj nga goja në gojë dhe vetëm gjatë viteve 50, tek ne u bënë përpjekjet e para për të grumbulluar dhe notizuar këngët patriotike edhe partizane që ishin kënduar nga populli për vite me rradhë duke përfshirë këtu edhe himnin e flamurit. Dy botimet e para të kësaj fushe i përkasin vitit 1959 të përgatitura përkatësisht nga Gaqo Avrazi -Këngë patriotike, dhe nga Baki Kongoli - Këngë partizane. Në materialet shoqëruese të tyre me të drejtë konstatohet se në përgjithësi për të gjithë këtë repertor vihet re se pjesërisht janë krijime me autor, pjesërisht të popullit dhe pjesërisht melodira të importuara që tashmë ato janë asimiluar në thesarin e muzikës sonë. Konstatimi vazhdon me faktin se populli këto këngë i ka bërë të tijat duke marrë formën shqiptare saqë po ti krahasosh me origjinalin ndryshojnë mjaft njera nga tjetra[8]. Dhe ky nuk është vetëm një fenomen shqiptar. Në kulturën muzikore të çdo vendi, në të gjitha kohërat gjendet një repertor i tërë muzikor i cili qarkullon pa ndërprerë, duke ndryshuar gjuhën si dhe stilemat muzikore të materialit fillestar. Kjo është një dukuri normale e shkëmbimit të kulturave.

Për sa më sipër, edhe muzika e himnit kurrsesi nuk mund të quhet plagjaturë e për më tepër imitim. Po ashtu, ajo nuk duhet të konsiderohet si një pamundësi kompozimi prej krijuesve shqiptarë. Pikërisht zgjedhja e kësaj melodie ndoshta mund të ketë qënë edhe e rastësishme, por ne mendojmë se parapëlqimi i saj synonte zgjedhjen e një gjuhe muzikore tepër të lexueshme e të qartë për të tjerët, për të kuptuar aspiratën e kombit shqiptar në ato vite të errëta të historisë së tij. Duke pasur dhe përdorur në ndërtimin e tij melodik, gjymtyrë të tëra pan-evropiane, himni synonte (me gjetjen muzikore rastësore), pikërisht Europën. I krijuar në kohën e ripërtëritjes së ndërgjejges historike shqiptare, melodia me tekstin e Asdrenit sillte dhe ende sjell zërin e njërit prej popujve  të rilindur të Europës. 


Shembulli muzikor nr. 2- Partitura e Himnit Kombëtar, orkestruar nga akademik Cesk Zadeja

Rreth historisë së shkrim-notizimit  të himnit tonë kombëtar

Duhet theksuar se që nga krijimi i tij e deri në fund të viteve 40 të shek. XX, himni ynë përveç se është kënduar dendur, ka bërë një jetë më së shumti gojë më gojë dhe pjesërisht është interpretuar me nota. Pas vitit 1912, interpretimi me nota i himnit ishte domosdoshmëri pasi ai ishte i destinuar të luhej edhe në ceremoni të ndryshme të shtetit shqiptar jashtë vendit. Në një letër të dërguar nga Faik Konica, në atë kohë përfaqësues në legatën e Mbretërisë Shqiptare në Washington, drejtuar Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme shkruhet shprehimisht se  morra nga ministria e detit e Sh.B.A një letrë ku më luten tu gjej një kopje për bandë tavazit kombëtar të Shqipërisëkuptova që avazi ynë ësht i vetëmi avaz kombëtar që nuk e kanë. 

Për herë të parë për partiturën e himnit flet Lasgushi kur përshkruan dërgimin e himnit në atdhe nga kolonia shqiptare e Bukureshtit në vitin 1908 me anë të Tashko Ilos dhe Hilë Mosit i cili punonte ne kete kohe si sekretar prane nje tregetari te madh te Korces. Lasgushi i quan ata me qëllim kasnecë, pasi ishin në të vërtetë mbartës të një mesazhi që fillimisht duhej kënduar. Që të dy erdhën në Korçë  me partiturat e himnit të bëra imtësisht gati me fjalë shqip, dhe prej këtu filloi mësimi dhe përhapja e himnit kombëtar në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Po sipas Lasgushit përhapja parashikonte në krye të të gjithave mësimin e këngës. Pikërisht për këtë arsye u zgjodh Hilë Mosi i cili kishte përveç formimit letrar dhe intelektual edhe talentin muzikor. 

Mendoj se përhapja e himnit në popull do të ketë pasur vështirësi serioze për dy arsye. E para lidhet me mungesën e mësimit të muzikës dhe të sistemit muzikor në Shqipëri në ato vite, dhe e dyta lidhet me veshin muzikor të shqiptarit. Përhapja e himnit në një rrugë gojë më gojë, ndërmjet transmetuesve të tij (shpesh herë pa arsim muzikor), dhe bartësve të tij të ardhshëm , me siguri duhet ë ketë sjellë një rikrijim të mundshëm të tij. Së dyti, historia ka provuar se është tepër e vështirë, për të mos thënë e pamundur, që një populli si i yni ti imponosh një melodi të huaj, aq më tepër melodinë që do të shndërrohej më pas në këngën kombëtare shqiptare.

Në një kohë me ardhjen e Hil Mosit dhe Tashko Ilos në Korçë, një shtytje mësimit të muzikës në përgjithësi dhe mësimit të himnit në veçanti i dha krijimi i Bandës së Lirisë  themeluar më 1 tetor 1908. Qysh në formim banda përbëhej prej 25 muziktarësh me vegla të ndryshme. Fakt është se komuniteti i ri i muziktarëve në Korçë, pajtoi me pagesë një dirigjent italian të quajtur Pasquale i cili shërbeu si dirigjent i Bandës së Lirisë. Aq shumë u lidh ai me të sa më vonë edhe himnin e bandës së Lirisë e kompozoi ai vetë me fjalë të Hil Mosit. Pas kësaj periudhe, me gjallimin edhe të formacioneve të tjera muzikore nëpër qytetet e Shqipërisë si Shkodra, Elbasani, Gjirokastra, Vlora, Gjakova etj, përhapja e himnit me nota u bë më e lehtë.

 (Foto 2 - Banda e Lirisë në Korçë)


Mbi regjistrimet  muzikore të himnit tonë kombëtar

Regjistrimi i parë muzikor në disk i himnit tonë kombëtar, është bërë nga shoqëria diskografike Albanian Phonograph Records. Kjo është shoqëria e parë diskografike shqiptare e shekullit të XX, e ideuar dhe themeluar në Amerikë në vitin 1923 nga muziktari dhe patrioti Spiridon T.Ilo nga Korça. Në një kontekst më të përgjithshëm, vlera e A.P.R është shumëplanëshe dhe lidhet me gjithë zhvillimin e kulturës dhe artit muzikor shqiptar të viteve 20-40. Himni ynë kombëtar është kënduar dhe regjistruar në disk nga vetë Spiridon Ilo së bashku me tenorin arbëresh Giuseppe Mauro. Vlen të theksohet se tenori arbëresh Giuseppe Mauro, në vitet 20 të shek. XX ka qënë një ndër tenorët me famë botërore. Në kohën kur së bashku me Spiridon Ilon regjistroi himnin tonë kombëtar në diskun e prodhuar nga shoqëria diskografike Albanian Phonograph records, me nr. E-3948, G. Mauro ishte ftuar në New York nga Metropolitan Opera për të interpretuar atje rolin e Otellos nga opera me të njëjtin titull e Verdit. 

Foto 3- Faksimile e botimeve të Albanian Phonograph Records

Himni ynë ka njohur shumë versione të regjistruara në disqe duke filluar prej viteve 40 e deri në fund të viteve 60. Ndër këto regjistrime në disqe, përmendim atë te regjistruar pranë ODEONIT me nr. Ab 56 me mbishkrimin: Hymni i flamurit, Një pjes e korit të shkollës Normale Femërore të Korçës drejtue prej Maestro Z. Sotir V. Kosmos. Ky kor ka interpretuar gjithashtu në diskun me nr. Ab 55 edhe Hymnin Mbrentorë etj. Regjistrimi më i mirë profesionalisht i himit tonë kombëtar, është ai i vitit 1995. Ky regjistrim është interpretuar nga orkestra simfonike e Bambergut-Gjermani dhe është orkestruar posaçërisht për këtë orkestër nga kompozitori ynë i shquar Prof. Çesk Zadeja (1927-1997(-Artist i Popullit) me rastin e vizitës së Presidentit gjerman në Shqipëri.

Historiku i përpjekjeve  për himne të tjera  kombëtare.


Na duhet të themi se mbas pëlqimit të përgjithshëm të Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar si himn kombëtar (1912), në mënyrë të vazhdueshme janë shkruar këngë apo qoftë edhe vetëm poezi për himn kombëtar. Poezi për himn kombëtar kanë shkruar At Gjergj Fishta më 1913, Ernest Koliqi më 1921 si fitues i vendit të parë në konkursin[9] për himn kombëtar shpallur nga Ministria e Arsimit, Fan S.Noli më 14 nëntor 1926 me titull Hymni i flamurit[10], Mihal Grameno me titull Kënga Kombëtare[11], Hil Mosi Himn i Bandës së Lirisë[12]. Himn kemi edhe nga poeti Lasgush Poradeci më 1933, të botuar tek Vallja e yjeve etj. E përbashkëta e gjithë këtyre poezive është fakti se që të gjitha pothuajse i referohen përsëri simbolit të flamurit, gjë që është edhe në thelb të poezisë së Asdrenit.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

N&#235;nt&#235;dhjet&#235; e tre _(93)_ vite kan kaluar nga ngritja e flamurit - shpallja e pavar&#235;sis&#235; s&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235;, m&#235; _1912_ n&#235; _Vlor&#235;_.
P&#235;r &#231;do vit, m&#235; _28 N&#235;ntor_ mbahen manifestime t&#235; ndryshme kulturore-artistike-muzikore p&#235;r t&#235; p&#235;rkujtuar k&#235;t&#235; dat&#235; historike.
_E...q&#235;shtja shqiptare &#235;sht&#235; aktuale!_
- Shqiptar&#235;t,n&#235; trojet e tyre etnike,k&#235;rkojn&#235; zgjidhjen e drejt&#235; t&#235; Q&#235;shtjes Komb&#235;tare Shqiptare!

----------


## ZAHARA

PERSHENDETJE
me falni por nese mundni  dikush nga ju qe te me shkruan dicka reth 28 nentorit te vitit 1912 nese ka mundsi qe te shenoni dicka shum shkurt.un jam nje nxense e vitit te dyt e nese mundet dic te shenoni  sepse me duhet shum.

----------


## Zana e malit

> PERSHENDETJE
> me falni por nese mundni  dikush nga ju qe te me shkruan dicka reth 28 nentorit te vitit 1912 nese ka mundsi qe te shenoni dicka shum shkurt.un jam nje nxense e vitit te dyt e nese mundet dic te shenoni  sepse me duhet shum.


Pervec shume librave ter historise per shkolla fillore dhe te mesme, ju mund te lexoni edhe*ketu* 


Besoj qe do iu vije pak a shume ne ndihme kjo faqe!

ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

*Le te urojme dhe lutemi per te festuar edhe nje "28 Nëntor" te dyte, me pavaresine e shtetit te dyte shqiptar- KOSOVËS, sa me shpejte!*

ZeM :zana:

----------


## Brari

kush na e gjen listen e atdhetareve qe moren pjese ne mbledhjen e Vlores 28 Nentor 1912?

----------


## shkodra13

> kush na e gjen listen e atdhetareve qe moren pjese ne mbledhjen e Vlores 28 Nentor 1912?


http://www.albanovaonline.com/module...hp?storyid=216

Shkrim prej nji prej pjesmarresve, Mustafa Krujes. Ke edhe listen e firmuesve delegate.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Dr.*Tahir Abdyli* : ¤ Hasan Prishtina në Levizjen Demokratike Kombëtare Shqiptare *1908-1933* ¤ 
Dr.*Hakif Bajrami* : ¤ Si e okupoi Serbia Kosovën më *1912* ¤
Dr.*Liman Rushiti* : ¤ Rrethanat politiko-shoqërore në Kosovë *1912-1918* ¤

- Literaturë rekomanduese,veçanërisht për _administratën_ e forumit...mbase marrin mësimet e nevojshme dhe të mjaftueshme  të historisë kombëtare shqiptare!

----------


## Brari

thx Shkoder..

dua nje biografi te shkurter te ismail qemalit.. dt lindja.. shkolla ..punet qe ka ber tek sulltani e ardhja ne shqiperi etj..

thx ne advance..

Principiel..pergezime per temat kombetare..

Gezuar te gjithve  28 Nentorin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Del Monako

Gezuar te gjitheve festen e 28 Nentorit!

E vetmja feste qe i bashkon te gjithe Shqiptaret ane e mbane botes per vete kuptimin dhe vleren qe ka per cdo Shqiptar te paster me mendie dhe zemer. 

Gjithashtu uroj qe kombetarja jone e futbollit te na nderoj ne vitet ne vazhdim, sepse futbolli eshte sporti me nacioanalist ne bote, qe te ben me te vertet krenar per flamurin dhe vendin tend. (Kjo si tifoz i flaket qe jom  :ngerdheshje: )


*Rrofte Shqiperia!*

----------


## FЯODO

I bashkohem mendimit te Del Monakos, urime festen e flamurit qe eshte dita me e rendesishme e shqiptareve.
Per punen e Kombtares me Taren ne ekip s'rref dot as Ishujt Faroe :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hajla

> *Le te urojme dhe lutemi per te festuar edhe nje "28 Nëntor" te dyte, me pavaresine e shtetit te dyte shqiptar- KOSOVËS, sa me shpejte!*
> 
> ZeM


  Te Pershendes, moj,*Zane e Bukur* mos dil qpesh ne der? se do i shiton kalimtaret asajde, kah truponin moj Zane!* ne do i shiton keshtu me bukurin sikur me fjalen.Ti do i ben per tu habitur!*lol,...
 une Personalisht hajla, si te "Till" te Pershendes!
 Zane e nderuar Moter Shqiptare!
 me  Fjalen e Qelluar per "Pavaresin e Kosoves" gjithsesi GEZUAR*!
Dhe kesaj i erdhi Fundi. Ne prag te saj jemi. Se shpejti dora evet "PRESIDENTIT TE KOSOVES" DR. ROGOVA! Do e jep dhe nji here Deshmin mbi Neneshkrimin e "PAVRESIS" per te Dyten here,dhe ne "SYT E BOTES"
  Kete Emer te "BUKUR PAVARESI"!. Uroi ne te ardhmen qe dya "PAVARESIT" do i (Festonim te gjith se Bashku) ane e kend "BOTES SHQIPTARE"! e patem NI na u ben (DY) "UROI" kur te behen (DY) u Beft "NI PAVARESI E PAKUFIZUAR NE MBAR TROJET SHQIPTARE"!...

  __________________________________________________  ___
    GEZUAR FESTEN KOMBETARE MBAR SHQIPTARE 28 NENTORI !
   __________________________________________________  _______
                   hajla, nga RUGOVA!

----------


## Zana e malit

Per POPULLIN SHQIPTAR ne pergjithesi dhe per HAJL&#203;N ne ve&#231;anti  :buzeqeshje:  

 URIME edhe njehere Festen e Flamurit. Vitet e ardhshme qofshin vite kur i gjithe kombi shqiptare do te gezoje per jete e mot.

*Rrofte Shqiperia e Bashkuar!*

 ZeM  :zana: 

*P.**S.* 

*Xhamadani vija, vija,* 
*&#235;sht&#235; Kosova, &#235;sht&#235; Shqiperia*
*Rreh si zem&#235;r &#231;iftelia,*
*oh sa e madhe &#235;sht&#235; SHQIP&#203;RIA*

----------


## Llapi

Populli i ime Shqiptare pranoni  urimet e mija te perzemerta me rastin e festave te   28 Nentorit, Diten e Flamurit,Diten e shpalljes se Pavaresise se Shqiperise,  Ditelindjen e Komandantit Legjendar te UÇK-se, Heroit tone Kombetar Adem Jasharit, Dhe  daljes publike te UÇK-se.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Një festë rilindjeje*


_Gazmend Leka_

Kujtojme sot nje nga ditet me me diell te Shqiperise e te shqiptarise. Eshte feste shume e re per nje komb te sterlashte. Nuk eshte feste lindjeje, por rilindjeje, sepse diten e lindjes nuk e mbajme mend. Askush nuk e ka ende ndriçimin ta kujtoje. 
Dite si kjo e jona rrijne per gure kilometrikë ne memorien historike te kombeve. Ngrijne si gure sinori qe percaktojne kufijte shpirterore te popujve. Shume kombe i kane shenjuar keto sinore me moshe disa mijeravjeçare. Ne nuk e patem kete kujdes. Qeme te pavemendshem, indiferente e naive te pandreqshem e mendonim se te tjeret do te na e dinin e do te na e njihnin, por nuk ndodhi keshtu. Gabuam siç gabojme shpeshhere. Shekuj te tere mbetem pa feste. Metem pa te deri diten kur rrezikuam te humbisnim pa nam e nishan. 
E ndersa po treteshim ngadale e pa u vene re, u kujtuam se po humbisnim buken, kripen dhe zemren. Po tretej gjuha e gjaku. Shenjuam me te kuq ne kalendar nje dite fort te ndritshme. E mbollem te kuqe midis te zezave. Mbollem KUQEZI. Mbollem nje dite plot valenca ne kujtese per nentorin e Kastriotit, nentorin e Rilindjes e nentorin e TRETE. Kryefeste mbjellur me festa. Me feste mevetesie, feste identiteti, feste kuqezije dhe feste ringjalljeje. 
E ngjeshem me zemer, me mendje dhe me pendesen tone. U penduam thelle qe nuk mbanim mend ditelindjen e atit dhe memes, ditelindjen e atdhememedheut tone. 
Perendia na i paskesh dhene te gjitha dhe ne nuk kishim memorie. 
Diell e hene te plote e te paster, qiell me shpeze, det plot me gjallesa, male shqiperie dhe lisa te gjate, bregore bukuroshe e lumej te kulluar. Dhe nentoken na e mbolli me fareza mineralesh si per nate shtatzënie. 
E do te jete turp per ne qe tia dorezojme diten e fundit te gjyqit me diell e hene te mbuluar nga pluhuri, qiellin me klitha, pasthirrma e fjale te ndyra adoleshentesh perziere me zhurma gjeneratoresh, det te vdekur pa peshq, vrare nga dinamiti e me kufoma ne ikje si prej nje mallkimi, fusha shterpe e ujera qe nuk bejne drite! Apo ndoshta nuk do tia dorezojme fare kete toke, duke mos e njohur per pronar? 
Dhe perseri ate e gjykojne e i hedhin faj qe na nguli ne nje truall te nemur, ku te gjithe pyesin A do te behet Shqiperia? e askush nuk di te thote A do ta bejme? E me i miri mes nesh do te perbuzet politiken diletante te politikaneve para se tia mbathe nga syte kembet, nga Sodoma drejt Gomorres, duke kthyer koken pas per te mbetur kollone kripe prej loti. 

*Po te urtet?
Te urtet rrine urte dhe agjerojne intelektualisht duke shoqeruar festen. 
Sepse 28 Nentori eshte Pashka e Bajrami i shqiptarise. Sepse shqiptaria eshte fe me vete me ritet e saj. 
Se 28 Nentori eshte dita e lutjes se madhe kombetare. 
Se 28 Nentori eshte dita e agjerimit te madh kombetar. 
Eshte dite e ngjyer KUQEZI. 
Eshte dita e shenjte e te shenjteve ku hyhet zbathur nje here ne vit e merret takim me te, me koshiencen kombetare.* 

28 Nentori vertet eshte feste e salles se Presidences plot me politikane e ambasadore, por *fillimisht eshte festa e shqiptarit qe nuk peshtyn as ne te majte e as ne te djathte, me friken se mos lendoje vellane ne krah. 
Eshte festa e atij qe digjet ne heshtje e pa buje per dheun, gjuhen e kuqezine, e qe nuk sheh me bisht te syrit se kush e sjell fline me te madhe tek altari i sakrifices, por vdes, vdes si nje deshmor. 
Rrofte feja e shqiptareve, shqiptaria!*


28/11/2005
KATEGORIA: Analiza.Shekulli

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Dita e flamurit_

*Rruga e Ditës së Flamurit dhe e Ditës së Pavarësisë*

_Prof. Dr. Mahmud HYSA_



                   Më 28 Nëntor 2005 mbushen plot 93 vjet nga Dita e Flamurit dhe nga Dita e Pavarësisë Kombëtare, më 28 Nëntor  u mbushën plot 93 vjet nga sendërtimi i një ideali të madh kombëtar, më 28 Nëntor u mbushën plot 93 vjet që kur Ismail Qemali pat thënë në Vlorë:Ja, pra, ky është flamuri ynë! I kuq e me shqiponjën dykrenare në mes.

                   Çdo popull e ka një simbol kombëtar, çdo popull e respekton dhe e mbron simbolin kombëtar, çdo popull e ka një histori për simbolin kombëtar. Po të rrallë janë popujt që simbolin kombëtar e kanë ngritur në kult kombëtar, të rrallë janë popujt që sakrifikojnë edhe jetën për të mos u përdhosur simboli kombëtar, të rrallë janë popujt që kanë një histori shumë të lashtë të simbolit kombëtar. Shqiptarët janë ata që e mbajnë simbolin kombëtar në zemër e në shpirt edhe kur janë të lirë, edhe kur janë të robëruar; shqiptarët janë ata që për simbolin kombëtar sakrifikojnë edhe fëmijët; shqiptarët janë ata që kanë një flamur me simbolet më kuptimplote: me ngjyrën e kuqe të flamurit simbolizohet gjaku i derdhur gjatë historisë për të mos lejuar që ai të mposhtet në fushat e betejës, me ngjyrën e zezë simbolizohet zija që kanë mbajtur nënat, nuset e motrat për heronjtë e rënë në fushat e betejës në mbrojtje të lirisë dhe me shqiponjën origjinën e tyre të lashtë.

                   Shqiptarët e kanë lidhur dy herë historinë e flamurit me historinë e pavarësisë: më 28 Nëntor 1443, kur Skënderbeu e ngriti flamurin ne bedenet e kalasë së Krujës për tia kthyer Shqipërisë pavarësinë dhe lirinë e rrëmbyer nga turqit, dhe më 28 Nëntor kur Ismail Qemali e ngriti flamurin në ballkonin e një shtëpie në Vlorë për të shpallur pavarësinë e shtetit shqiptar nga sundimi shekullor i Perandorisë Osmane. Vetëm te shqiptarët Dita e Flamurit dhe Dita e Pavarësisë janë të lidhura njëra me tjetrën si dy qershia me një rrëfanë. Jemi në pritje të një 28 Nëntori të Tretë dhe të fundit kur do të bashkohen të gjitha trojet etnike shqiptare nën një ombrellë, të marrim ate që na e kanë shkëputur padrejtësisht të tjerët, ate që na e kanë rrëmbyer forcërisht të mëdhenjtë, ate që na e kanë copëtuar barbarisht barbarët. Secili duhet ta marrë ate që i takon, as më shumë, po as më pak.

                   Pavarësia kombëtare as një populli nuk i zbritur nga qielli, për pavarësinë kombëtare është derdhur dhe derdhet gjak, pavarësia kombëtare ka një histori të shenjtë e të shtrenjtë. Edhe shqiptarëve askush nuk ua ka dhuruar pavarësinë, edhe shqiptarët për pavarësinë e kanë derdhur gjakun më të njomë e më të freskët, edhe shqiptarët i dinë dhe i respektojnë martirët e flamurit dhe të pavarësisë.

                   E gjatë është rruga e pavarësisë sonë kombëtare, shumë shekuj kapërceu revolta e shqiptarëve për të flakur sundimin e huaj, shumë herë u shuan lëvizjet dhe kryengritjet shqiptare, por asnjëherë nuk u shua dëshira dhe shpresa e shqiptarëve për pavarësi. Lidhja e Prizrenit është një nyje e fortë e revoltës kundër sundimit të huaj dhe e dëshirës për pavarësi, por edhe e sprovës për të na njohur fqinjët dhe Fuqitë e Mëdha të Evropës. Lidhja e Prizrenit, pavarësisht se nuk pati plotësisht sukses, nxori në shesh një të vërtetë të madhe për shumë popuj të Evropës: brenda Perandorisë Osmane ekziston edhe një popull që ka një histori, një gjuhë, një kulturë, një traditë dhe një kompaktësi territoriale të veçantë nga osmanët, prandaj e ka edhe të drejtën e patjetërsueshme që të jetojë i pavarur si shumë popuj tjerë të Ballkanit dhe të Evropës. Lidhja e Prizrenit e shtroi edhe një herë çështjen e fatit dhe të të ardhmes së atdheut dhe këtë e nguliti në mendjen e në shpirtin e gjithë atyre që e ndjenin veten shqiptarë.

                   Në fillim të shek. XX Perandoria Osmane po i numëronte ditët e fundit të jetës së saj, ajo tashmë ishte bërë e padurueshme edhe për vetë turqit, ajo tashmë me despotizmin dhe korrupsionin, me anarkinë dhe primitivizmin ishte bërë Perandoria më e dobët e Evropës që mezi qëndronte në këmbët e veta. Dhe nuk kishte forcë që mund ta ndalte këtë tatëpjetë dhe këtë fundosje të paevitueshme të Turqisë. Më kot u munduan xhonturqit që, duke e përmbysur monarkinë e duke e shpallur kushtetutën, ta ngrenë në këmbë Perandorinë e alavinosur e të dënuar me vdekje. Xhonturqit erdhën në pushtet me përkrahjen që u dhanë shqiptarët: 30.000 kryengritës në Kosovë i dërguan ultimatum Sulltanit me 20 Korrik 1908 që ai të pranonte vendosjen e kushtetutës jo më gjatë se 3 ditë, dhe më 23 Korrik 1908 u shpall kushtetuta që garantonte disa të drejta kulturore, po jo edhe politike të kombeve tjera që xhonturqit asnjëherë nuk i realizuan. Edhe tash u dëshmua se në mes fjalëve në letër dhe realitetit ekziston një humnerë e madhe dhe e pakalueshme.

                   Ashtu si shumë herë që e mira shpërblehet me të keqe, ashtu u doli edhe shqiptarëve me xhonturqit. Më kot u ndihmuan shqiptarët xhonturqve që ta përmbysin despotizmin, më kot shqiptarët i ulën armët më 1908 për ta përshëndetur shpalljen e kushtetutës pse xhonturqit, me centralizimin e pushtetit dhe me dëshirën për osmanizimin e tërë popullatës, u bënë armiqtë më të mëdhenj të alfabetit latin dhe të shkollës shqipe. Shqiptarët u detyruan përsëri të rrëmbejnë armët për të mbrojtur vetveten. Plasi kryengritja më 1909 ku shprehej pakënaqësia ndaj pushtetit xhonturk, vazhdoi kryengritja më 1910 si revoltë ndaj masakrave xhonturke, shpërtheu kryengritja  më me vrull më 1911 për të kërkuar shkëputje të plotë nga Perandoria e urryer dhe e sëmurë.

                   Turqia më 1912 i ngjante një të sëmuri të cilit i numëroheshin minutat dhe sekondat. Dhe shqiptarët, siç thotë Sami Frashëri, kishin frikë se mos kjo kështjellë e vjetër dhe e amortizuar ti zejë brenda dhe ti zhdukë bashkë me vetveten. Po ishin edhe faktorë të tjerë që e rrezikonin çështjen shqiptare: ishin fqinjët pretenciozë që lakmonin territoret shqiptare dhe Fuqitë e Mëdha që kishin krijuar staus-quonë për Ballkanin. Në këto momente u pa se Lëvizjes Kombëtare i duheshin sa udhëheqës të strategjisë ushtarake, aq edhe udhëheqës të strategjisë diplomatike dhe dolën njerëz energjikë dhe diplomatë të sprovuar si Ismail Qemali, Luigj Gurakuqi, Hasan Prishtina, Themistokli Gërmenji, Elez Isufi, Bajram Curri, Isa Boletini, Bajo Topulli, Mihal Grameno e tj.

                   Re të zeza dhe të dendura e kishin mbuluar qiellin shqiptar në pranverën e vitit 1912. Territoret shqiptare kishin dalur në ankandin e monarkive të Ballkanit. Bëheshin llogaritë pa të zotin e shtëpisë. Status-quoja për paprekshmërinë e Turqisë e inicuar nga Evropa ishte prishur me luftën italo-turke për Tripolin. Në mars 1912 u lidh aleansa sërbo-bullgare ku u ndanë disa territore shqiptare në mes këtyre dy shteteve; në shtator 1912 u lidh aleansa greko-bullgare, më vonë bullgaro-malaziase, sërbo-malaziase dhe malaziase-greke. Kështu u kompletua Aleansa Ballkanike për luftë kundër Turqisë dhe për ndarjen e territoreve shqiptare.

                   Fqinji i mirë është derë xheneti, thotë populli, por i keqi të përziet edhe në oborrin e shtëpisë. Dhe ne shqiptarëve na ka rënë hise të kemi punë me fqinj të këqinj si Sërbia, Mali i Zi, Greqia. Qëllimi i fqinjve të këqinj nxori krye, prandaj edhe kryengritja shqiptare më 1912 mori hov edhe më të madh.U formuan dy komitete për organizimin e kryengritjeve: në veri me L. Gurakuqin, H. Prishtinën, I. Boletinin, dhe në jug me I. Qemalin, Th. Gërmenjin e tj. Kryengritja në fillim plasi në Kosovë nën udhëheqjen e H. Prishtinës dhe B. Currit. Më 21-25 maj 1912 në Junik u soll memorandumi që kërkonte nga Turqia që të përcaktojë kufinjt e Shqipërisë. Kryengritja u zgjerua edhe në Elbasan, Dibër, Krujë, Tiranë. Presioni i kryengritësve ishte i madh dhe qeveria xhonturke më 17 korrik 1912 dha dorëheqje. Më 2 gusht bëhen bisedat shqiptare-turke dhe më 12 gusht, pasi nuk u realizuan kërkesat, mbi 30.000 shqiptarë kryengritës hynë në Shkup, ndërsa qeveria më 18 gusht i pranoi kërkesat e shqiptarëve.

                   Shqiptarët e përgatitën dhe e poqën bukën, por ua rrëmbyen nga duart politika intrigante dhe komplotiste e monarkive të Ballkanit që me maturi i përcollën sukseset e kryengritjeve shqiptare që vetë ta rrëmbejnë kulaçin më të madh. Në momentet kritike për fatin e Shqipërisë, kur forcat e koalicionit ballkanik e mposhtën Turqinë dhe filluan të depërtojnë në territoret shqiptare, alarmin për mobilizimin e shqiptarëve e dhanë gazetat dhe shoqëritë e kolonive shqiptare. Kolonia shqiptare e Bostonit që me 6 tetor do të parashohë:Duke marrë parasysh faktin se po thyhet Turqia, shtetet ballkanike do ta copëtojnë Shqipërinë, prandaj detyra e patriotëve shqiptarë është të bashkohen. Në Shkup komiteti Shpëtimi me në krye Sali Gjukën, Nexhip Dragën, Bedri Pejanin, Mit-hat Frashërin, pasi konstatoi se disfata e Turqisë ishte e pashmangshme, më 14 tetor u dërgoi një memorandum Fuqive të Mëdha ku thuhej se copëtimin e Shqipërisë do ta kundërshtojnë me armë. Në këto momente, diplomati shqiptar Ismail Qemali do të thotë:Atëherë kur aleatët ballkanikë i shpallën luftë Turqisë, kur sërbët kishin zënë Shkupin, unë e kuptova se kishte ardhur koha për ne shqiptarët të merrnim masa rrënjësore për shpëtimin tonë.

                   Stambolli ishte qyteti ku Ismail Qemali e dëgjoi thirrjen e atdheut, në Stamboll Ismail Qemali e mori vendimin që të marrë rrugën e shpëtimit të atdheut, nga Stambolli u nis karvani i patriotëve i prirë nga Ismail Qemali për të ngritur flamurin dhe për të shpallur pavarësinë. Gjithsesi ky vendim, kjo rrugë, kjo datë është historike sepse është vendimi, është rruga, është data e shpëtimit të atdheut.

                   IsmailQemali bashkë me Luigj Gurakuqin u nisën nga Stambolli në drejtim të Bukureshtit ku arritën më 19 Nëntor. Këtu e la Luigj Gurakuqin që të bëjë përgatitjet për kuvendin e Bukureshtit dhe vetë shkoi në Vjenë ku më 25 Tetor arrin të marrë pëlqimin për vendimet e Kuvendit të Bukureshtit. Nga Vjena dërgon një telegram në Bukuresht ku thotë:Janë shpresat që të arrihet qëllimi që kërkon Shqipëria. Një telegram të tillë dërgoi edhe në rrethet patriotike që vepronin në Shqipëri. Nga Vjena kthehet përsëri në Bukuresht ku më 5 Nëntor mbahet Kuvendi Historik i Bukureshtit. Sipas propozimit të Ismail Qemalit, Kuvendi solli tre vendime kryesore: të themelohet një Komitet drejtues që do të marrë në duar qeverisjen e vendit, të formohet një Komision nga shqiptarët e ditur për të ndërmarrë misione diplomatike në Evropë dhe të formohet një Komitet që do të lidhej me komitetet e brendshme e me qendrat jashta atdheut.

                   Kuvendi i Bukureshtit paralajmëroi një ngjarje të madhe për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë, por ai nuk ishte i mjaftueshëm për diplomatin e regjur, Ismail Qemalin. Duheshin bërë përçapje tjera. Vetë u nis për në Vjenë, ndërsa L. Gurakuqi dhe të tjerët për Trieshtë. Në Vjenë arriti më 6 Nëntor në kohën kur situata politike për Ballkanin kishte ndryshuar. Që më 5 Nëntor, ministri i jashtëm i B. së Madhe, Grei, pranoi prishjen e status-quosë për Ballkanin. Ismail Qemali mori pëlqimin nga ministria e jashtme e Austrisë se ajo do të pranonte autonominë ose pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Me 9 Nëntor I. Qemali dërgoi telegram në Vlorë ku lajmëronte:E ardhmja e Shqipërisë është siguruar. Telegrafoni kudo dhe të kenë besim në fatin e atdheut. Në Vjenë u takua edhe me ambasadorin anglez dhe e bëri me dije se së shpejti do të shkonte në Vlorë për të shpallur pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Në Vjenë mori përgjigje për telegramet e dërguar më 9 Nëntor ku kërkohej që të kthehej sa më parë se Durrësi rrezikohej nga sërbët.Nga Vjena shkon në Budapest ku takohet me Bertoldin, mistrin e jashtëm të Austrisë, i cili e merr edhe pëlqimin edhe të Romës se pajtohen për krijimin e një shteti të pavarur shqiptar. Me 18 Nëntor i dërgoi një telegram Komisionit për Shpalljen e Pavarësisë ku thotë se çështja jonë politike u sigurua, ndërsa më 19 Nëntor arriti në Trieshte ku u bashkua me patriotët tjerë dhe u nis menjëherë për Durrës. Para se të nisej, i dha një intervistë një gazete austriake ku thoshte se shpresonte të arrinte në Durrës para se qytetin ta pushtonin sërbët, se aty do ta shpallte pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe do ta zgjedhte qeverinë e përkohshme për ta vënë Evropën para aktit të kryer. Në Durrës arritën më 21 Nëntor, iu bënë një pritje të përzemërt, por Durrësi i rrethuar nga sërbët, nuk lejoi që aty të shpallet pavarësia.

                   Ismail Qemali më 23 Nëntor u nis për Vlorë për ta përballuar edhe etapën e fundit. Nëpër kohë të keqe, nëpër rrugë të vështira dhe nëpër plumbat e armikut, karvani i patriotëve kaloi pengesa të shumta, por ku ke një qëllim të lartë, atëherë të gjitha shtigjet hapen, të gjitha hendeqet mbyllen, të gjitha urat ndërtohen. Kështu më 25 Nëntor, Ismail Qemali i shoqëruar nga delegatët e Tiranës, Elbasanit, Shijakut, Durrësit, Lushnjës, Krujës, Kosovës, Dibrës, Ohrit e Strugës, arriti në Vlorë. Këtu u informuan se sërbët përparonin drejt Durrësit, Tiranës dhe Elbasanit, prandaj delegatët e këtyre vendeve shpejtuar ta shpallin pavarësinë më herët: Elbasani më 25 Nëntor, Tirana më 26 Nëntor, Peqini më 27 Nëntor. Hasan Prishtina me shumë të tjerë ishin burgosur nga ushtria sërbe, prandaj për Vlorë u nis Isa Boletini me 400 luftëtarë. Ai kaloi nga Gjakova në Kukës, në Kala të Dodës,  Peshkopi, Maqellarë dhe Dibër, ku u takua me Zenel Begollin, Mehmet Derrallën. Bashkë me ata kaluan nëpër Dobrovë, Rrapunë, Elbasan dhe arritën në Vlorë me pak vonesë.

                   Ajo që u prit me shekuj e me dekada, arriti të pritet me ditë, me orë e me minuta. Më në fund më 28 Nëntor, në ora 14 nisi punën Kuvendi i Vlorës, me 37 delegatë sa kishin arritur gjer atëherë. Kuvendin e hapi Ismail Qemali i cili e mbajti fjalimin historik. Foli për momentet më delikate që po kalonte vendi dhe nevojën e maturisë për të shpënë gjer në fund realizimin e pavarësisë. Arsyetoi Luftërat Ballkanike si luftë për çlirimin e vëllezërve të tyre, por dënoi marrëveshjen e tyre për copëtimin e ndarjen e Perandorisë, pra edhe të tokave shqiptare, prandaj thotë më tutje se edhe ne vrapuam të merrnim masat që kërkonte koha. Foli edhe për vizitat e tij në Vjenë dhe me Fuqitë e Mëdha, të cilëve ua kishte shprehur  mendimin dhe qëllimin se e vetmja udhë shpëtimi ishte ndarja e Shqipërisë nga Turqia. Ky mendim ishte pranuar nga të gjithë, me përjashtim të Rusisë  e cila mund të mbahet pak si ftohtë për shkak të sllavëve. 

                   Me propozimin e Ismail Qemalit, Kuvendi solli tre vendime me rëndësi për formimin e shtetit shqiptar: 1.Të bëhet Shqipëria më vete nën një Qeveri të Përkohshme, 2. Të zgjedhet një Pleqësi për Kontroll të Qeverisë dhe 3. Të dërgohet një Komision në Evropë për tëmbrojtur çështjen shqiptare para mbretërive të mëdha. Në fund u dha edhe vendimi:Të gjithë delegatët me një zë venduan që Shqipëria me sot të bëhet më vete, e lirë dhe e mosvarme.

                   Me vendimin e të gjithë delegatëve, Ismail Qemali u zgjodh kryetar i Qeverisë së Përkohshme.

                   Pasi u aprovua deklarata e pavarësisë, u vendos të ngrihet flamuri para ballkonit të selisë. Këtë e bëri Ismail Qemali i cili nga ballkoni tha:

                   Vëllezër shqiptarë! Oh sa i lumtur që e ndjej veten sot që shoh këtu në Vlorë kaq burra shqiptarë të mbledhur tok duke pritur me kureshtje e pa durim përfundimet e kësaj mbledhjeje historike për fatin e atdheut tonë të dashur. Plot me gaz e me lot në sy nga mallëngjimi pra po dal këtu para jush që tju gëzonj me sihariqin e madhe se sot, edhe në këtë minutë, Kongresi shpalli mëvetësinë e Shqipërisë duke lajmëruar gjithë botën e mbarë për këtë punë . . .Posi ëndërr më duket ky ndryshim i madh në vendin tonë që hoqi e vojti të zezat e ullirit pesëqind vjet me radhë nën sundimin turk . . .Mirëpo, deshi Zoti që me  punën, me trimërinë dhe me guximin e pashoq të shqiptarëve sot e tutje të marrin fund mjerimet e vuajtjet e atdheut tonë sepse këtu e tutje jemi të lirë, të pavarur dhe më vete, prandaj qeshni dhe gëzohuni. . .Mbledhja, si më plak që jam, më ngarkoi mua, ngritjen e shenjtë të shenjës sonë kombëtare, të flamurit tonë të nderuar e të dashur. Ja, pra, ky është flamuri ynë! I kuq e me shqiponjën dykrenare në mes. . .Duke përfunduar, smë mbetet gjë veçse ti drejtoj një lutje Zotit të Madh që, bashkë me bekimet e tij që i lyp të na i japë, që këtej e tutje të jem unë dëshmori i parë i atdheut, ashtu si pata nderin të jem i pari ta puth e ta bëj të valavitet i lirë flamuri ynë, në atdheun tonë të lirë.

                   Më 29 Nëntor Kuvendi mbajti mbledhjen në formacion të plotë, me 63 delegatë, dhe zgjodhi Qeverinë dhe Pleqësinë. Ismail Qemali u zgjodh kryetar, Nikollë Kacorri nënkryetar dhe Haxhi Vehbi Dibra kryetar i Pleqësisë.

                   Qeveria e Vlorës bëri mjaft për organizimin, afirmimin dhe njohjen e Shqipërisë në arenën ndërkombëtare. Që me 28 Nëntor, I. Qemali u dërgoi telegrame Fuqive të Mëdha, shteteve ballkanike dhe Turqisë ku i lajmëronte për pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, për Qeverinë e Përkohshme dhe ta njohin Shqipërinë si shtet të ri. Më 29 Nëntor u dërgoi nga një letër konsullatave të A-H, Italisë e Rusisë të vendosura në Vlorë që të krijojnë marrëdhënie të reja me Qeverinë e Përkohshme.

                   Megjithëse Fuqitë e Mëdha u treguan indiferente, Turqia dha përgjigje negative, ndërsa shtetet ballkanike vazhdonin invazionin në tokat shqiptare, Shqipëria tashmë ishte një realitet që filloi të ekzistojë dhe të funksionojë si shtet i vërtetë. Qeveria organizoi administratën, policinë, mbrojti kufinjtë, shpalli gjuhën zyrtare, formuloi ligjet, Pra, 28 Nëntori ishte kurorëzim i përpjekjeve 500 vjeçare të popullit shqiptar, i patriotëve dhe martirëve të të gjitha kohëve që u kurorëzua me punën e palodhshme të Plakut të Vlorës, Ismail Qemalit.

gazetashkodra

----------

